

Powerbeam steps closer to launching wireless electricity - ojbyrne
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Venturebeat/~3/MGgyY6endmQ/

======
tlrobinson
Maybe I'm missing something, but I sure as hell don't want a 1.5 watt laser
beam shining across my room to power my digital photo frame...

~~~
tlrobinson
I read a little more about their technology, and they are indeed using up to 5
watt infrared lasers. The "safety" of the product is in a mechanism that
immediately shuts off the laser as soon as the beam is broken.

I have a hard time believing the FDA will approve such a device for consumers.

------
ryanwaggoner
No offense to the folks working on this, but this article makes it sound
really dumb. Shine a 1.5 watt laser across the room at a receiver to charge
your cell phone? Really? What's the advantage? Is the market for this thing
solely folks who like to keep their cell phone sitting on the side of the room
that doesn't have any outlets? ;-)

The competitors like Powercast and Powermat sound a lot more interesting. Can
someone please provide me with the imagination that I'm clearly missing?

------
light3
I hope they can use this technology to make lightsabers, I would want the
lightsaber over wireless electricity.

